# Internet dating chat up line!!



## sister-ray (Nov 3, 2007)

I just wonder what others think of this, Im on a internet dating/friendship site, this guy viewed my profile which clearly says about my love and passion for birds/budgies/anything with feathers!! This was his opening line in the PM.......

"I like the sound of you. 

I am a cat slave. These cats know how to treat us humans! My Tom brings in frogs, birds and mice. If I can get to them before the fatal blow, the frogs get returned to the pond. The birds after the shock fly out of my hand, while any mice I keep in a mouse cage, until Tom is asleep, then I release them outside. "

Its a good job I have a sense of humour and this actually made me laugh, but what a thing to say to someone who loves birds and for the very first time you have spoken to them , words like fatal blow, and birds in shock  are not very good starters for me!! What do you think?:budgie2:


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 3, 2007)

:lol: it shows that even though he loves his cat, he also loves other animals. your budgies must have reminded him of his cat catching all these other animals.

i don't know, if it made you laugh, nothing wrong with it. it seemed friendly enough


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 3, 2007)

Hes not my type of person anyway, I cant see his cats and my birds living together, because cats and birds dont mix,, I just found it a odd opening line in his first PM to me,  I mentioned it to another woman on the site that likes birds like me and she said if he had have sent her that she would have been upset, she felt it was more suitable to send to another cat person not a bird lover!!!


----------



## Mari (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Dear, I have a cat and a bird  and even worse - I am allergic to both of them!  Mari


----------



## sunset (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds a bit strange to me. I would be very careful on any dating forum. You dont really know who is who, and what they are all about.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2007)

> words like fatal blow, and birds in shock are not very good starters for me!! What do you think?



I was bored more than anything by those statements.   He seems to be a country boy


----------



## Thehurtstopshere (Jan 22, 2012)

I laughed too but if it was me (me and my husband met online)- I would have laughed then hit delete, block, ignore, next. LOL


----------

